
Uber Shut Down in Multiple Countries Following Raids - KhalilK
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/15/03/19/0241230/uber-shut-down-in-multiple-countries-following-raids
======
JohnLen
Uber is actually providing a better alternative for users of public
transportation. Though the legality of the service is an issue for now, hope
they will able to find a fruitful solutions with the authorities and continue
to operate. More alternatives creates more competition and this will be good
for users of public transportations.

